# Disque dur Externe invisible



## rob.B (30 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un probleme avec mon macbook pro mi2014 sous mojave 10.14.2

Depuis que j'ai reset mon mac mes disque durs externe (NTFS) ne sont plus visible sur mon mac (seulement dans l'utilitaire mais en invisible)

J'ai pourtant Tuxera NTFS qui fonctionnais tres bien avant le reset avec ces meme disque durs..
J'ai joins un capture de mon utilitaire de disques, il indique que ce fameux disque HF_2To est invisible, et que le propriétaire est désactivé, est ce que mon problème vient de la ?

Merci,
Rob









*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Bartolomeo (30 Décembre 2018)

Même si c’est pas ton cas ... je t’invite quand même à réfléchir plutôt à utiliser un format de fichier compatible pour tes tables de partition genre exfat.

Sinon, tu as réinstallé Tuxera ?


----------

